# Phoebe and Max



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.stevecattell.com/dogs.html

Follow the above link for more pics.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Great pictures - all of them.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely - I enjoyed looking at all the pictures


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous..... But I,m confused
Phoebe or Cleo??
Both are lovely names x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Really nice pictures. I love how it is a timeline from then to now.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely pics  

Phoebe doesn't look that much smaller than max, do you think she'll end up bigger than him?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They look so cute together. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely photos. Phoebe is lovely. Glad to see a picture of the lovely Max too and of course your lovely others including Mandy. 

Let us know how it's all going.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Gorgeous..... But I,m confused
> Phoebe or Cleo??
> Both are lovely names x


It's Phoebe, she chose the name herself.,it's the name she responded to every time. She totally blanked Cleo.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It is a really good name. I hope you won't mind that it is also the name of my vacuum cleaner. Said vacuum is very old, extremely strong, and extremely reliable and trustworthy. I hope your Phoebe turns out just like it, except for the hoovering up socks part!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fast work! love min schnauzers, lovely pics, I was going to say the same as Lottie about size, is Max quite small?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yes Max is small will measure him tomorrow for a more accurate picture. He weighs 8 kg. his mum was small tho. Phoebes mum seemed bigger to me. Lovely caramel colours in her coat. She is a brown roan. I think Phoebe had a much more puppy orientated upbringing. She was with mum until 2 weeks ago, so 9 weeks. Max was taken from mum at 4 weeks and was a skinny little thing with food issues and stomach problems. Phoebe is a confident chunky monkey.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahh how come max left his mum so young? 
Will look forward to hearing about them settling In together - is he been a gentleman to her??
Or does he think she's bonkers?? X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Yes Max is small will measure him tomorrow for a more accurate picture. He weighs 8 kg. his mum was small tho. Phoebes mum seemed bigger to me. Lovely caramel colours in her coat. She is a brown roan. I think Phoebe had a much more puppy orientated upbringing. She was with mum until 2 weeks ago, so 9 weeks. Max was taken from mum at 4 weeks and was a skinny little thing with food issues and stomach problems. Phoebe is a confident chunky monkey.


Sound like a lovely start for her, (not so for Max) brown roans are gorgeous.


----------

